# End Of World



## versus

I was wondering, does sikhism say anything about the End of the world? Or what will happen, when it occurs etc? I know in Hinduism it talks about Kali Yuga where people forget the Vedas and man begins killing man. Does sikhism have any similar belief?


----------



## Anoop

Versus, no offence but something tells me you do not understand god as much. There is alot to learn. My suggestion is that you see websites on near death experiences. Sikhism is way to complicated if you havent the knowledge of what god is. This is the physical life. We humans are already immortal, our souls belong to the spirit and the spirit is one with god. This is merly a dream. The main two religions in this world are love and fear. Our souls are in a cycle of birth and death through different life forms. For example, it could go into many creatures of the earth. God loves us all, and the only reason he tends to do this is so that our soul learns from each experience and grows. God loves us and wants us to realise him. The end of the world will be when god wishes it to be end of the world. The end of the world would be when everyone realises god in their heart. 

Now tell me something versus, do you know what god is? We definatly dont know what god looks like, but god is and always will be there and is already here for you. God only accepts love for him and people. If you want god just because your not satisfied with something and you want it for yourself then you wont find god. But this lief experience is exciting and you wil leventually fall in love with god according to your life experiences.


----------



## max314

Anoop said:
			
		

> Versus, no offence but something tells me you do not understand god...


Haha...who does?

_______________


----------



## Anoop

Lol. Sorry Max and Sorry god if i have offended anyone. Sorry if i have been ignorant. My apologies, i shouldnt say that you dont understand god, because we dont know what waheguru ji's attentions are, but im trying to say, from what it is written in the guru granth sahib ji, this world is physical, and im not sure about this but..the end of the world is when people realise god and have enough love for him. This life is to build on the souls!

and the world will continue, with waheguru ji's will and attention....

by the way max like your display picture but doesnt beat solid snake of metal gear LOLZ


----------



## max314

Anoop said:
			
		

> Lol. Sorry Max and Sorry god if i have offended anyone. Sorry if i have been ignorant. My apologies, i shouldnt say that you dont understand god, because we dont know what waheguru ji's attentions are, but im trying to say, from what it is written in the guru granth sahib ji, this world is physical, and im not sure about this but..the end of the world is when people realise god and have enough love for him. This life is to build on the souls!



*Ek Onkar*

This is the only truth.  'Physical', 'spiritual'...these are human names given to aspects of the universe of which we have only a limited experience.

To the Greater Force, these things are all as one, as they are all within Him.

God has no "intentions", for God is not a human.

God has no "desires", for God is not a human.

God has no "hatred" or "wrath" or "judgement", for God is not a mere human.

He has no need for these human concepts of 'love', 'retribution', or 'will'.

He is all that is and he is all that ever will be.

He is the One.

Know him only as such.



> and the world will continue, with waheguru ji's will and attention....



We use the word "will" when talking of God...but this is nothing more than a poetic metaphor attempting to articulate a concept that no human mind can grasp.  Even the First Master could not articulate it.  He could only experience it...and then attempt to describe that experience in poetic form.



> by the way max like your display picture but doesnt beat solid snake of metal gear LOLZ



Hehe...it's the eyes.  The eyes remind me of my own


----------



## thecoopes

Dear friends, as you all know I have a great respect for Sikhism and never wish to offend any of the devout.
So please treat my comments not as sarcasm or disrespectful but as they are meant to be an honest appraisal of my subjective view.
Indeed each of us that post a comment is posting by and large just their subjective view.


It never ceases to amaze me how in all religions those that believe try to discredit the views of those that question with such retorts as...
“ You do not understand the deep things, “ or “You need to study holy writings”. Or such assertions as “God is this or is not that” etc etc.

All religions believe that their particular brand of belief is the correct one and their brand of god is the true one.

Please you cannot say that God is...

Dear Max314 you make this statement: “Haha...who does?”



Then make this statement:

” God has no "intentions", for God is not a human.

God has no "desires", for God is not a human.

God has no "hatred" or "wrath" or "judgement", for God is not a mere human.

He has no need for these human concepts of 'love', 'retribution', or 'will'.

He is all that is and he is all that ever will be.”


You can only perceive that the nature of the divine being must be different than our own.

While I would readily accept that Sikhism is one of the noblest beliefs I feel that all religions are prisoners to restricted myopic visions of what that religion teaches as dogma.
Twenty people with twenty different religions, all would dispute the others understanding of what god is, and is not!   

Best wishes


----------



## Pukandi Baba

What will happen on 666?  Some say the world will end (Christians) Be nice to see the beast i think.


----------



## Anoop

lol 666 has gone already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vijaydeep Singh

Gurfateh



			
				thecoopes said:
			
		

> Dear friends, as you all know I have a great respect for Sikhism and never wish to offend any of the devout.
> So please treat my comments not as sarcasm or disrespectful but as they are meant to be an honest appraisal of my subjective view.
> Indeed each of us that post a comment is posting by and large just their subjective view.
> 
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how in all religions those that believe try to discredit the views of those that question with such retorts as...
> “ You do not understand the deep things, “ or “You need to study holy writings”. Or such assertions as “God is this or is not that” etc etc.
> 
> All religions believe that their particular brand of belief is the correct one and their brand of god is the true one.
> 
> Please you cannot say that God is...
> 
> Dear Max314 you make this statement: “Haha...who does?”
> 
> 
> 
> Then make this statement:
> 
> ” God has no "intentions", for God is not a human.
> 
> God has no "desires", for God is not a human.
> 
> God has no "hatred" or "wrath" or "judgement", for God is not a mere human.
> 
> He has no need for these human concepts of 'love', 'retribution', or 'will'.
> 
> He is all that is and he is all that ever will be.”
> 
> 
> You can only perceive that the nature of the divine being must be different than our own.
> 
> While I would readily accept that Sikhism is one of the noblest beliefs I feel that all religions are prisoners to restricted myopic visions of what that religion teaches as dogma.
> Twenty people with twenty different religions, all would dispute the others understanding of what god is, and is not!
> 
> Best wishes


 
Daer sir,

Thanks for asking very good question.

As our God lives in nature and beyond and not in any partucular place but in all place so when we say that God has no desire,intentions etc. what we mean here is that not any particular.

As God is in all,and as per Paslms Eveything belog to God,so all intentions,desires etc,which we have are not ours but of God.

thats why God is called Sareban(g) Bukta in Japu Sahib that is one who utilses all things.Ie pleaure of sex or meat which we may have is not our feeling but God is having such feeling in us.Just a sort of veiwpoint.


----------



## max314

thecoopes said:
			
		

> Dear friends, as you all know I have a great respect for Sikhism and never wish to offend any of the devout.
> So please treat my comments not as sarcasm or disrespectful but as they are meant to be an honest appraisal of my subjective view.
> Indeed each of us that post a comment is posting by and large just their subjective view.


 It's alright, man...I'm not easily offended 

 STRONG LIKE BULL!! 

Quite frankly, I respect you for even coming here and making your views known. It's not an easy thing, and I know that a lot of my Caucasian friends get a little tentative due to the P.C. thing that has been hammered into their cubconscious about non-Caucasian ethnicities. Not to say that political correctness is a bad thing - it has its uses in terms of keeping civlity between folk and assisting in not arousing intercommunal hatred and potential violence - but it does sometimes get in the way of honest and clarity.

 But you seem like a very articulate guy/gal, so I'm sure you won't have a problem communicating your ideas 




> It never ceases to amaze me how in all religions those that believe try to discredit the views of those that question with such retorts as...





> “ You do not understand the deep things, “ or “You need to study holy writings”. Or such assertions as “God is this or is not that” etc etc.
> 
> All religions believe that their particular brand of belief is the correct one and their brand of god is the true one.
> 
> Please you cannot say that God is...
> 
> Dear Max314 you make this statement: “Haha...who does?”
> 
> 
> 
> Then make this statement:
> 
> ” God has no "intentions", for God is not a human.
> 
> God has no "desires", for God is not a human.
> 
> God has no "hatred" or "wrath" or "judgement", for God is not a mere human.
> 
> He has no need for these human concepts of 'love', 'retribution', or 'will'.
> 
> He is all that is and he is all that ever will be.”
> 
> 
> You can only perceive that the nature of the divine being must be different than our own.
> 
> While I would readily accept that Sikhism is one of the noblest beliefs I feel that all religions are prisoners to restricted myopic visions of what that religion teaches as dogma.
> Twenty people with twenty different religions, all would dispute the others understanding of what god is, and is not!
> 
> Best wishes


 There is some fiction in your truth...and some truth in your fiction 

 Yes, I said that God could not be understood...and those things that I pointed out about God were actually *reasons why* God cannot be understood. It's the idea that he exists beyond human constructs of life, death, morality, etc that we will never be able to understand him.

 You are also right to say that each religion seems to have its own unique set of rules as to what God is. And since it cannot be proven, the only thing one can do is to decide which description of God suits them most. Personally, the poetic vagaries of Nanak's description are so paradoxically lucid-yet-cryptic that this seems like the best way to describe God. Observe the Mool Mantra (the opening passage of the Guru Granth Sahib):

_"There is but one God.  He is all that is.
He is the Creator of all things, and He is all-pervasive.
He is without fear and without emnity.
He is timeless, unborn and self-existent.
He is the Enlightener
And can be realised by his grace alone.
He was true in the beginning; He was in all ages.
The True One, was - O, Nanak - and shall forever be."
_*~ 'Guru Granth Sahib', Japji, p.1 ~*​ 
 What's interesting is that Einstein was convinced that God could be expressed in a mathematical equation that was no longer than an inch in length. He was sure he was on the right path, but he died before he could complete his work...and no-one has since had the intellectual capacity to continue his work. The world renowned mathematician and logician, Kurt Gödel, even came up within an ontological proof of God's existence (click here for some mathematical mind bending  ). There are plenty of other mathematical models that seem to indicate the presence of an unseen creative force.

 But even if God's existence a singular, all-pervasive entity can be proven...that still would not yield the answer to the question of "what is God?"

The possibilities presented by that question are so vast and potentially limitless that even Nanak - after having attained enlightenment - effectively said "it's all bullshit...just get on with your lives in a moral way, forget religion, but keep humble remembering that we are all part of God and thus you should treat your fellow man with respect".

Of course, whilst this message was progressively humanistic and wonderful, the practical problem arises: how does one hold such humanistic beliefs when the oppressive, fascist Mughal government of the time won't allow you to do so?

 Well, you debate with them.

 Nanak's followers did that.

 The Mughals started with the killings.

 You reason with them.

 Nanak's followers did that.

 Then there are more killings.

Now, it's just taking the {censored}. Unless the sword is finally wielded, freedom of belief will be abolished and the very right to 'humanity' that all men deserve is jeopardised. The Sikkhs actually weren't fighting for 'themselves' as such. They were fighting for everyone.

You must understand that what the Tenth Guru did was to forge the principles of Nanak into the Granth Sahib that could effectively stand as a piece of legislature of secularism and democracy...and the Khalsa warriors were the sect assigned to protect that democracy (the Akal Takht - an extension of the Golden Temple complex - is the first recorded democratic system in the subcontinent that is comprised of an elected council who vote on issues regarding the collective interests and actions of the Sikkh community).

If the secularist democracy of the West were to somehow come to an end for whatever reason (Islamic countries nuking them, or whatever other heinous act you might care to think of), then the Granth would act as a piece of legislature that would fight for the freedom of humanity once again.

Of course, today's Sikkhs are a little...confused with the concept of saintly militancy as the chivalric guardians of the human race (they confuse _themselves_ to be the 'human race' :roll: ), but the essential principles still exist.

 They've just gotta be...dusted away a little 

Bertrand Russel concluded "that if some lucky men survive the onslaught of the third world war of atomic and hydrogen bombs, then the Sikh religion will be the only means of guiding them". Russell was asked that he was talking about the third world war, but isn't this religion capable of guiding mankind before the third world war? In reply, Russell said, "Yes, it has the capability, but the Sikhs have not brought out in the broad daylight, the splendid doctrines of this religion which has come into existence for the benefit of the entire mankind. This is their greatest sin and the Sikhs cannot be freed of it."



			
				Pukandi Baba said:
			
		

> What will happen on 666? Some say the world will end (Christians) Be nice to see the beast i think.


No, dude..._The Omen_ remake is coming out.

Get with the program


----------



## Pukandi Baba

Anoop said:
			
		

> lol 666 has gone already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Actually i was referring to 06/06/2006 - It has been said that this is the real sign of the beast. 

Max i'm well aware of Omen remake. 

Unless your a Christian i suppose nobody on here is aware of  what it's about!


----------



## vijaydeep Singh

Gurfateh
It is about advent of Anti Christ.


----------



## Archived_Member_19

lol 

max dude.. !!

that was nice one


----------



## hps62

Guru Nanak devji writes that life shall never  perish  it is divine;

 Timelessness describes life the best

*" It was always there , it is there , and it shall always be there "*


ie summed up as equating GOD and its creations with timelessness the so called " akhalpurkh "


So live life to its fullest form you shall never die in a certian sense. 


BSNSSA
WGKWGF

love
  hps62


----------



## Archived_Member_19

veerji

we have such a short life...

why think of World End and all such stuff... 

do ur Kirat, naam japo, wand Chakko...

and enjoy life

rab sabda bhala kare !!!


----------



## Anoop

Make god your friend and master and you will realise there is no end!


----------



## ramneek.sidhu2006

I believe that God is one who is existing very near to us but the thing is we have to search him. It is very difficult to explain the concept of GOd. 

In general, People believe those things which they see in actual  / in reality. So it is quite difficult to make others believe that God is existing somewhere. 

He is aware of all the happenings in this world. If we remember him with our true heart then he listens.........

He always guide us, whenever we think of wrong doing. But we ignore our intuition and follow the shortest path to reach our goal. 

I feel we should remember our God all the time as he motivates us towards positive thinking and life becomes more easier to live.


----------



## ramneek.sidhu2006

I think we should think about the present life and not about the end of world. People have changed a lot and life is not as easy as it was earlier. We should remember God and let the things happening ............

I believe that God is one who is existing very near to us but the thing is we have to search him. It is very difficult to explain the concept of GOd. 

In general, People believe those things which they see in actual / in reality. So it is quite difficult to make others believe that God is existing somewhere. 

He is aware of all the happenings in this world. If we remember him with our true heart then he listens.........

He always guide us, whenever we think of wrong doing. But we ignore our intuition and follow the shortest path to reach our goal. 

I feel we should remember our God all the time as he motivates us towards positive thinking and make our life more easier.


----------



## Sinister

well if theirs a begining there will be an end... 
Humanity will eventually perish! 
its finite and provable

when? thats a little harder to predict


----------

